# Frage zur Rechtslage bei Cracks



## davehimself (3. Dezember 2010)

...da es offtopic war mich aber diese frage interessiert stelle ich diese frage mal extra.

wenn es also verboten ist mein gekauftes spiel von einem onlinezwang mittels eines cracks zu entbinden, selbstverständlich nur für meinen eigenen gebrauch, dann 

wäre es also auch illegal zb. von meinem stuhl die beine abzusägen um ihn kleiner zu machen, in meinem auto die stoffbezüge zu entfernen und lederbezüge einzubauen, in meinem tv nachträglich einen dvbc tuner einzubauen oder dr. oetkers kuchenteigmischung einfach mal mit mettwurst verfeinern !?

es heißt ja es ist soweit erlaubt, solange die ursprüngliche funktionalität erhalten bleibt. soweit mir bekannt ist, werden spiele gekauft um sie spielen zu können und nicht um einen kopierschutz zu erhalten. die funktionalität ist also das spielen und das bleibt nach wie vor erhalten. ebenso kann ich auf dem gekürzten stuhl noch sitzen, mit meinen neuen autositzbezügen weiter fahren, mit meinem tv weiter fernsehen und mein dr. oetker mettwurstkuchen wird trotzdem ein kuchen und bleibt essbar.

das der garantieanspruch entfällt ist logisch, aber wenn ich mit meiner gekauften software nicht anstellen darf was ich will solange es nur bei meinen eigenem gebrauch bleibt, dann müssten auch meine geannten bsp. verboten sein oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## .Mac (3. Dezember 2010)

Der Hint bei der ganzen Sache ist die AGB, diese akzeptierst du vor dem installieren, und dort sind sicher auch einige Klauseln versteckt die das nutzen von Cracks verbieten.


----------



## bingo88 (3. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ganz einfach: Sobald ein wirksamer Kopierschutz umgangen werden muss, ist es illegal. Egal ob du es gekauft hast oder nicht. So hat es der Gesetzgeber halt festgelegt.


----------



## davehimself (3. Dezember 2010)

dann frage ich mich wie da die realität aussieht. also musste tazächlich schon mal einer vor gericht weil er sein orginales spiel gecrackt hat um es spielen zu können weil er kein internetanschluss besitzt oder sein notebook kein dvdlaufwerk besitzt. wie soll man so etwas überhaupt verfolgen ? 

ich denke eher das wäre dann wieder so ein fall von einstellung wegen geringfügigkeit so lange es wie schon mehrmals erwähnt alles in seinen 4 wänden bleibt.


----------



## bingo88 (3. Dezember 2010)

davehimself schrieb:


> ich denke eher das wäre dann wieder so ein fall von einstellung wegen geringfügigkeit so lange es wie schon mehrmals erwähnt alles in seinen 4 wänden bleibt.


Das mag wohl sein, wenn du denen das Originalspiel zeigst. Aber darum geht es ja nicht, rechtlich ist der Hersteller im Recht (was ein Satz ).


----------



## cookiebrandt (3. Dezember 2010)

davehimself schrieb:


> [...]aber wenn ich mit meiner gekauften software nicht anstellen darf was ich will solange es nur bei meinen eigenem gebrauch bleibt, dann müssten auch meine geannten bsp. verboten sein oder etwa nicht? [...]



Die Sache ist, dass du, im Gegensatz zu Joghurt und Stühlen hauptsächlich eine Lizenz zur Nutzung des Spiels kaufst. Mit dem Joghurt und dem Stuhl darfst du umgehen, wie du willst, da es dein Eigentum ist. *Ebenso* darfst du auch mit der *DVD* umgehen, die du gekauft hast, auf der das Spiel drauf ist, sie ist eine Sache, die in deinem Eigentum steht. *Anders *ist es aber bei der *Lizenz *für das Game, da sie keine Sache darstellt. Die Lizenz wird dir vom Lizenzgeber beschränkt, darin ist auch idR enthalten, das Spiel nur ohne Cracks nutzen zu dürfen.

Verbessert mich, wenn ich mich da irgendwo täusche. Meines Wissens nach ist das aber so.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich gehe in den nachfolgenden Ausführungen nur von einer Privatperson aus, die den Crack durchführt. Für gewerbliche Anbieter von gecrackter Software gilt das nicht:

*Zivilrechtlich* gesehen stellt ein Crack eine unerlaubte sonstige Umarbeitung bzw. Bearbeitung (je nach Art und Tiefe des Bearbeitungsprozesses) eines Computerprogramms im Sinne des §69c Nr.2 UrhG dar, wenn keine Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers für diese Umarbeitung vorliegt. Konsequenzen daraus ergeben sich einmal aus dem §69f I UrhG, der die Vernichtung der gecrackten Software vorsieht (Anspruch des Rechteinhabers) und einmal aus dem §97 UrhG, der den Schadenersatz regelt. Ich lasse mal offen, ob und in wie weit beim cracken von bereits legal erworbener Software ein Schaden entsteht. Es ist jedenfalls denkbar.

Zivilrechtlich ist also eine Vernichtung der gecrackten Software und Schadenersatz möglich (dazu halt noch Abmahnkosten beim ersten Verstoß bis 100 €, danach open end (soweit angemessen).

Der Erwerb von bereits gecrackter Software wird über den §69c Nr.1 UrhG geregelt und läuft zivilrechtlich wie die selbst gecrackte Software.

Für die Umgehung eines Kopierschutzes gibt es lex specialis in den §§95a-95d und darauf beziehend *strafrechtlich* den §108b UrhG. Auch hier ist der §97 UrhG zivilrechtlich möglich und daneben strafrechtlich der §108b UrhG, wenn die Tat nicht ausschließlich zum eigenen Gebrauch bzw. für persönlich verbundene Personen (Verwandte) erfolgt. Die Tat wird nur auf Strafantrag verfolgt oder wenn ein besonderes öffentliches Interesse besteht (§109 UrhG).

Ferner sollte man sich immer im klaren sein, dass wenn die Bearbeitung vollumfänglich ist und eine erneute Speicherung der Daten notwendig ist, dass man regelmäßig laut herrschender Meinung im Tatbestand der Vervielfältigung des §106 I UrhG drin ist. Da es sich um lex specialis für Computerprogramme handelt, findet der §53 UrhG keine Anwendung! Privatkopien, wie sie beispielsweise bei Musik möglich sind, gibt es nicht bei Software. Auch eine Sicherungskopie (§69d II Urh) ist nur dann erlaubt, wenn der Rechteinhaber nicht kostenfrei einen Ersatz bereitstellen kann. Fehlerberichtigung (§69d I UrhG) ist in den seltensten Fällen gegeben und daher nicht einer Entfernung des Kopierschutzes entgegen zu stellen.

Der reine Besitz von Cracks ist nicht unter Strafe gestellt, was dennoch eine Beweisführung hinsichtlich der Vervielfältigung ermöglichen kann, wenn hinreichende Informationen vorliegen, dass der Besitzer den Cracks selbst durchgeführt hat (z.B. die installierte gecrackte Software auf seinem PC der nur ihm zur Verfügung steht.)

So viel zum Thema Cracks. 

Die AGB sind allenfalls ein Hinweis auf die nicht gegebene Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers, haben aber eher weniger Rechtsbindung.


----------



## cookiebrandt (3. Dezember 2010)

Da sag' ich einfach mal danke 

Edit: Eine Frage zum letzten Satz. Wieso haben die AGB eher weniger Rechtsbindung, können die nicht als konkludentes (oder ausdrückliches, je nach Wortlaut) Nicht-Tolerieren von Cracks in jedem Fall ausgelegt werden?

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Dezember 2010)

Wenn dann konkludent in Bezug auf die Einwilligung.

Der letzte Satz bezog sich mehr auf die schuldrechtliche Seite und gewisse Klauseln, die nicht wirksam sind. Pauschaler Schadenersatz z.B.


----------



## cookiebrandt (3. Dezember 2010)

Ok, danke.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Dezember 2010)

Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Wie sollte ein Publisher herausfinden, wenn jemand einen Crack benutzt? Außerdem ist es aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht des Publishers vollkommen egal, was du mit deiner Lizenz machst, solange du sie nicht in irgendeiner Form anderen zugänglich machst bzw. den Publisher damit finanziell schadest.


----------



## AchtBit (5. Dezember 2010)

Diese Lizenzen bestehn teilweise vor keinem deutschen Gesetz.

MS zum Beispiel, die Lizenz verstösst gegen das deutsch Grundrecht. M$ als Eigentümer darf nur die Rechte übertragen die dem allgemeinen Eigentumsrecht unterliegen. Und wie sies auch drehen und wenden, sobald ich die Software kaufe bin ich der Besitzer der Lizenz. Eine Rechtshandhabe existiert, solangen mein 'Recht auf Eigentum' nicht eingeschränkt ist ausschliesslich im öffentlichen Bereich.


----------

